# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Peticija drž.odvjetništvu RH: Kaznite počinitelje monstruoznog ubojstva Miška

## Lucas

moj prijatelj je jučer popodne oformio grupu na fejsu, zgrožen ubojstvom psa MIška u Galižani

(vjerovatno ste uspjeli vidjeti i čuti po medijima, proširilo se brzinom munje)

"Grupa podrške svim nemoćnim životinjama,koje su na bilo koji način naišle na odvratnu ruku zlostavljača.Danas je to bio Miško,sutra tko zna.Želimo jednom za sva vremena stat na kraj poremećenim umovima kojima se uopće u glavi stvori slika zlostavljanja životinja bilo na ovaj ili onaj način.Želimo da se takve osobe dovedu pred lice pravde i da služe kao primjer ostalima."

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1411...73694/members/

nakon jednog dana grupa ima više od 25 tisuća članova i napravljena je peticija državnom odvjetništvu da se kazne ovi počinitelji i da konačno uvedu kazne za zlostavljače nedužnih životinja

molim Vas, odvojite minutu vremena i potpišite peticiju,a isto tako ste svi dobrodošli u grupu na fejsu

hvala Vam od  :Heart: 

https://www.change.org/petitions/dr%...share_petition

----------


## maria71

potpisala  i sherala na svom zidu

----------


## Lucas

hvala! i hvala svima koji će napraviti isto!

----------


## Jadranka

Koji bijednici!

----------


## Neli

Potpisala peticiju... Tužna sam i pretužna i uistinu bih tom umobolniku mogla učiniti istu stvar. Petardu u usta i čvrsto ih zatvoriti! Mislim da me uopće savjest ne bi pekla...

----------


## Teica

Potpisala!

----------


## Loryblue

potpisala!

----------


## Lucas

ima preko 10 tisuća potpisa već  :Klap: 

u ponedjeljak se šalje peticija

šerajte dalje!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

potpisala, podržavam svim srcem, jer tome stvarno treba stati na kraj
to biće, ne znam kako bi ga nazvala, koje je u stanju tako nešto napraviti životinji napravilo bi i čovjeku samo da nije zakonski kažnjivo
treba uvesti ogromne kazne, i sprovoditi ih, za takve psihičke bolesnike, uz obavezu psihijatrijskog liječenja
evo još jedan grozan primjer, od jučer sam pod dojmom :Crying or Very sad: 
http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-ne...li-sape-296111

----------


## Mali Mimi

nisam baš sigurna da danas, sutra to neće napraviti i čovjeku, to je zbilja poremećen um

----------


## Jesen u meni

potpisano. sirota životinja.

----------


## mamitzi

potpisala

----------


## Lucas

ajmo tko još nije, potpišite peticiju i šerajte dalje

za sada se skupilo 14 300 potpisa!

još danas se skupljaju potpisi a sutra se šalje u državno odvjetništvo!

hvala svima koji su pomogli!


https://www.change.org/petitions/dr%...share_petition

----------


## zekana

potpisana... monstruozi, sadisti... bitno je da je biće nemoćno, a sutra će svoje sadističke vještine isprobati na djetetu ili slabijoj osobi. Nikada mi nije bilo jasno zašto SVE zločine ne kažnjavaju mnogo, mnogo strožije! Sve ih treba pozatvarati i držati na kruhu i vodi, nikada da svjetla dana ne vide...

----------


## BigBlue

Potpisali smo i mm i ja još prvi dan, kad je na osnovanoj face grupi stavljena obavijest.
Treba forsirati da se ne zaboravi, da se ne pomete pod tepih kao i toliko drugih stvari kod nas.

Tom monstrumu je na repertoaru bio danas pas, sutra će biti drugo bespomoćno biće.

Hvala *Lucas* što si postala obavijest i ovdje, hvala svima koji ste potpisali!

----------


## passek

Zakasnila na potpisivanje peticije.

No evo vrlo lijepi članak u spomen ...

----------


## Bodulica

i ja sam potpisala već u prvim danima, ali ne smije sve ostati na potpisima. konačno zločinci i trebaju biti kažnjeni za svoje zločine...

----------


## BigBlue

Jučer u Jutarnjem članak o jezivom zlostavljanju tri pasa (uopće ne želim ponavljati detalje jer će mi se opet smučiti život) pokraj Velike Gorice  :Sad: 

Ne smije ostati na potpisima, kao što ni Zakon ne smije ostati samo mrtvo slovo na papiru, ali eto - i u Galižani i u Gorici nitko ništa nije vidio, ne zna... A govorimo o dva malo veća sela. Ti ljudi bi znali izdeklamirati svačije "grijehe" valjda 5 koljena unatrag, ali da prijave onoga koji je ovo napravio, to ne. Ne bi se šteli mešati... A jednog dana kad osvane naslovnica u novinama s počiniteljima ovih nedjela, ali s drugačijim žrtvama, onda će svi pričati kako su to bili fini, tihi i dobri susjedi, ma nitko nikada ne bi ni pomislio tako nešto. Lagat će sami sebe, kako bi umirili savjest...

----------

